# How to make Tuna more interesting



## lucy123 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi

I have Tuna tonight for tea - after kicking myself to get back on the healthy track.

I often find Tuna quite boring and dry though.

Any idea how to make it more interesting (but still healthy)?

Sorry I keep coming on for food ideas, but I am trying to keep things interesting and you lot are so good at recipes.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 20, 2012)

are you using tinned tuna or tuna steaks?
with tinned tuna i like to add sweetcorn or low fat salad cream or even chopped up spring onions.... but i use it as a sandwich filler only....


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree with Medusa, thats exactly what I do or sometimes I just put a splash of vinegar on it and make up the sandwich.

If your talking about fresh, why not try some brown rice with it or taggliatelle, (sp)

John


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 20, 2012)

It's fantastic in a pitta with mayo (low cal) and toasted/grilled. We had some last night with a little bit of cheese mixed in, so the cheese melts and goes gooey.

To say it a-maz-ing would be an understatement.

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Jan 20, 2012)

How can any fish that can maintain its temperature well above the surrounding water be considered boring?!? 

http://science.jrank.org/pages/7020/Tuna-Biology-tuna.html

I know that's not what you meant, but to a marine biologist, anything that lives in the sea is fascinating, whether or not I can eat it!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 20, 2012)

I wouldn't touch low fat salad cream or mayo with a bargepole if I were you - it has added cornstarch to make it emulsify (which it won't do otherwise because there's not enough oil in it)  Cram your salad with unnecessary carbs?  Why?  

Check the labels.

Eat the normal stuff.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its a nice peace of extemely interesting tuna steak
I always find tuna steak a bit dry - love canned tuna.
I do want to eat more fish though.
Is there something I can do to the steak prior to cooking to make it more tasty and less dry?


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marinade with lime and soy sauce. Apparently. 

Schwartz do some nice fish sauces. Tesco do them.

We tried this one last week. Lovely.

http://www.schwartz.co.uk/Products/Sauces/For-Fish/Ready-to-Heat/Soy-Sesame-38-Ginger-Sauce.aspx

Rob


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 20, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> Marinade with lime and soy sauce. Apparently.
> 
> Schwartz do some nice fish sauces. Tesco do them.
> 
> ...



I am going to try putting the steak in foil with the soy sauce and lime and maybe some spring onion I have - do you think that would work?

How much soy sauce and lime would you recommend?


----------



## Medusa (Jan 20, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I wouldn't touch low fat salad cream or mayo with a bargepole if I were you - it has added cornstarch to make it emulsify (which it won't do otherwise because there's not enough oil in it)  Cram your salad with unnecessary carbs?  Why?
> 
> Check the labels.
> 
> Eat the normal stuff.



didn't know that.... will now bear in mind for future thanks


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 20, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> I am going to try putting the steak in foil with the soy sauce and lime and maybe some spring onion I have - do you think that would work?
> 
> How much soy sauce and lime would you recommend?



The tuna is in with the lime spring onion and soy sauce - not sure how to cook it but will see.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 20, 2012)

look forward to hearing what you think of it.... may well start with the tuna steaks myself for upping my protein intake


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 21, 2012)

It was absolutely delicious - with lime soy sauce and spring onion thrown in!
I had it on a smaller plate than normal with the sweetcorn, green beans and new potatoes. Its definitely on my shopping list for this week now as it was so quick and easy to cook the whole meal too!

Thanks all for the tips - I now like tuna steak and yes Copepod it was very interesting!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 8, 2012)

Have You tried a tuna omlette ? few onions done in mins !    Did you know a Tuna can swim at 90 mile an hour    Imagine having a dip & 1 swims past !!


----------



## Medusa (Mar 8, 2012)

lol, try black peppercorn with chilli to make tuna taste nice


----------



## fencesitter (Mar 8, 2012)

Mmm, all these recipes sound delicious
My favourite is salade nicoise:
seared tuna on top of a big bed of lettuce, cucumber, cherry toms, hard boiled egg, achovies, black olives, green beans, with a tasty French dressing


----------



## fencesitter (Mar 8, 2012)

Forgot to say new potatoes too


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 8, 2012)

That sound good Willsmum !   Love olives & little pesskey fish (anchovies). Will try.


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2012)

I just throw scallions in


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 9, 2012)

If you like/can eat mango this might be worth a go

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/searedtunawithmangos_82665

There are a few tuna recipes on that BBC site, hope you find something interesting


----------



## FM001 (Mar 9, 2012)

Tuna steaks I just make a marinade, tuna from the tin just mix with a spoonful of mayo, horseradish sauce and ground black pepper.


----------

